# Francis Junius



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 25, 2006)

Francis Junius was born on May 1, 1545 and died on October 13, 1602. He was a Huguenot divine at both Geneva and Leiden. He wrote the annotations on the Book of Revelation that appeared in the 1599 Geneva Bible. Matthew Poole spoke very highly of him, referring to him as being "stationed among the first rank of interpreters" (_Synopsis_).

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2006)

Francis Junius' birthday is May 1.


----------



## py3ak (May 1, 2006)

On Ages' _Master Christian Library_ under _Arminius_ there is quite a bit of Junius' --his disputations with old Jacobus.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)

Yes, Junius and Arminius carried on a very interesting correspondence. Arminius succeeded Junius' professorship at Leyden after the latter's death, I think, which was part of the chain of events leading to the his "Declaration of Sentiments" and later to the Remonstrance.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2006)




----------

